# Seagate 1.5TB Hard drive - New Firmware Fix



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

> "Two months after acknowledging that their flagship 1.5TB Barracuda 7200.11s could hang while streaming video or during low-speed file transfers, Seagate again faces a swell of complaints about more drives failing just months after purchase. Again, The Tech Report pursued the matter until they received a response acknowledging the bricking issue. Seagate says they've isolated a 'potential firmware issue.' They say there's 'no data loss associated with this issue, and the data still resides on the drive;' however, 'the data on the hard drives may become inaccessible to the user when the host system is powered on.' If users don't like the idea of an expensive data-laden paperweight, Seagate is offering a firmware upgrade to address the matter, as well as data recovery services if needed. By offering free data recovery, Seagate seems to be trying to head off what could become a PR nightmare that may affect several models under both the Seagate and Maxtor brands."


Seagate offers fix, free data recovery for bricked Barracudas

http://techreport.com/discussions.x/16246

Firmware:

http://seagate.custkb.com/seagate/crm/selfservice/search.jsp?DocId=207931


----------

